

Ask HN: What sites are similar to renthop.com? - rmp2150


======
404error
I love the simplicity of RentHop. I replicated the look and feel of their
website's earlier look for my small town but I wasn't able to get any
traction. Craigslist is too dominant in my area. People know how to use it and
don't care to learn anything else.

------
amccloud
[http://hipmunk.com](http://hipmunk.com)

